
Pressbooks: An Open Source Book CMS (webbook, EPUB, PDF) - conner_bw
https://pressbooks.org/
======
samsabri
Lame the pricing isn't upfront. Nothing worse than having to reach out for a
"consultation"

~~~
d0lph
When I see these I think of the phrase "if you have to ask, you can't afford
it".

------
ausjke
what is the difference from gitbook

